# SHGB



## Gcr (Jul 24, 2022)

Should this be included in a TRT blood test? My VA doctor says no, it's just for female test but I read otherwise. She is testing total, free, FSH, LH, PSA, CBC. I have a history of low free with mid range total. Thanks for input!


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 25, 2022)

It usually is not needed to diagnose hypogonadism.  If there are complications treating it, check SHBG can be useful however.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 25, 2022)

They check mine because it is all over the place.  On lower doses of testosterone, say 100 mg per week, my SHBG rises and my free testosterone tanks.  On higher doses of testosterone, my SHBG stays in range and I get a decent amount of free testosterone.  

Of course, that freaks my GP out because my total testosterone is stupid high, but when I tell him that a lower testosterone level also results in no free testosterone, it just starts a big argument between the two of us.  I essentially end said argument by saying he doesn't know what he is talking about because I know how I feel with higher free testosterone versus no free testosterone.


----------



## BKK (Jul 27, 2022)

It's not on my panel from Viking. I kind of wish it was though honestly. I'll probably pay extra to have it added on my next round of bloods.


----------



## almostgone (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes, SHBG should be checked on follow-up labs if your total T is at a good place and your free T is low, under range. 

Initially, many places won't mess with it or DHT.

SHBG is _ not_ a female specific panel. As far as I know, it is much more relevant to males.

I would add in a 25-hydroxy D panel as well and CMP as well.


----------



## Gcr (Jul 29, 2022)

almostgone said:


> Yes, SHBG should be checked on follow-up labs if your total T is at a good place and your free T is low, under range.
> 
> Initially, many places won't mess with it or DHT.
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I researched but my VA doctor apparently doesn't believe it. Thank you.


----------



## Confused Rob (Aug 1, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Should this be included in a TRT blood test? My VA doctor says no, it's just for female test but I read otherwise. She is testing total, free, FSH, LH, PSA, CBC. I have a history of low free with mid range total. Thanks for input!


My last total t was borderline low but my SHBG was over 100. My free was in the gutter. Unless my SHBG had been looked at I would have been in the dark. Maybe when you're dialled in and you know you're SHBG is likely going to be low then it's not as much of an issue. Until then get it checked.


----------

